# video with poor audio



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I just made a video on carving some letters with my old "Point-n-Shoot" camera. 
the video is good but the playback audio is very low volume.
is there a recommended video editing program that could "enhance" the audio ?
I really don't want to do a voice over narration for it.
disclaimer #1 - shooting videos is not really my forte'.
disclaimer #2 - I have a brand new Canon Rebel EOS that I keep forgetting to use.
I will finally retire the Point-n-Shoot and start using the Canon in the future.
I would just like to fix this one just this one time.
(and no, my WalMart flip phone does not do videos).
it is a FujiFilm underwater camera. (never used underwater).










.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, any program that allows for isolating and amplifying voices, also amplifies any sound in the same frequency range. You might be able to get a decent amplification, but it's likely to be "static" filled.
And, you'll get all that at a low low price of about $200.00.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Look at DaVinci Resolve. It's free and powerful.

David


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I just made a video on carving some letters with my old "Point-n-Shoot" camera.
> the video is good but the playback audio is very low volume.
> is there a recommended video editing program that could "enhance" the audio ?
> I really don't want to do a voice over narration for it.
> ...


I hope you get if fixed and post it here, I for one would like to see it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I use free Wave Pad for sound. Has amplify mode.
johnep


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Jim, I was just playing around with a carving "Covid Sign Project" and got to the painting phase.
and, trusting the camera, didn't do a practice check first on the video function. (my bad).
here is part of the project . . . (I will try the DaVinci today, thanks David).


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I am a world class dummy when it comes to video editing - but one thing I have 'learned'

be careful which audio setting you're looking at....
the basic three: 
the original tape "volume" setting
the video editor "volume" setting
the computer's "volume" setting.

for example if the computer's volume setting is turned down, weak sound.....
computer volume set okay, editor output turned down.... weak sound.

it's not easy being audible.....


----------



## GeezerviserBom (Feb 27, 2021)

I have never enhanced the audio in a video but I have used several times a video editor for many purposes. So I examined the tools it has including "enhance". Here is the link to the editor I used https://www.movavi.com/suite/ if you need it. Also, try https://www.videolouder.com/, it's just an online tool.


----------

